# 2 little projects



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

the first is the Seiko 8f56-00L0 mapmaster, it was not working and beaten to within an inch of its life poor thing, it had such a big clobber the battery and circuit had gone separate ways, new battery and a re set and all is good, also fitted a new crystal










and now










i also got this Lorus ana/digi, it had a smashed crystal, these are great value new so a wrecked one was peanuts :yes:










new crystal and a clean :biggrin:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

The mapmaster looks good why does it have two crowns ? I could google the answer but am having a lazy day :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

small one is standard crown the large is a screwdown spiked wheel, when released you use it to trace a route on a map and the dial reads off the distance in Kilometres


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Brilliant Bruce cant fault you :notworthy: :thumbsup:


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice work Bruce :biggrin: . Especially the Mapmaster. But aren't those perpetual models a pain to adjust? so they run as they should?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

rogart said:


> Nice work Bruce :biggrin: . Especially the Mapmaster. But aren't those perpetual models a pain to adjust? so they run as they should?


 they are quite easy, down side is they are set from shorting various areas on the circuit, but once every ten years is no big issue IMO


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bruce said:


> small one is standard crown the large is a screwdown spiked wheel, when released you use it to trace a route on a map and the dial reads off the distance in Kilometres


 What a bloody good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Both crackers mate, and well done for bringing them back to life :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

Faze said:


> Both crackers mate, and well done for bringing them back to life :thumbsup:


 thanks, bit of an odd thing to do on a watch forum though it would seem, as i am such a d!ck :laugh:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

so-- is the first step to wash the movment with deturgent soap?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

vinn said:


> so-- is the first step to wash the movment with deturgent soap?


 sorry i dont get what you are asking :wacko:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> thanks, bit of an odd thing to do on a watch forum though it would seem, as i am such a d!ck :laugh:


 Every Dick has his day :yes:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bruce how big is the mapmaster ? kinda fell in love with it in a weird way


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Bruce how big is the mapmaster ? kinda fell in love with it in a weird way


 not that big, the watch itself is 40mm, but jumps to 54mm with both crowns, wears quite small though.

laptop ok ?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've had a couple of MapMeter models Bruce, they are so cool but totally impractical.
Not to mention useless, a £20 casio can do what they do now, which is a shame given the technology at the time!

Great job bringing them back to life pal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> I've had a couple of MapMeter models Bruce, they are so cool but totally impractical.
> Not to mention useless, a £20 casio can do what they do now, which is a shame given the technology at the time!
> 
> Great job bringing them back to life pal.


 a bit bonkers, but the perpetual calendar is pretty good help to a numpty like me


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bruce said:


> not that big, the watch itself is 40mm, but jumps to 54mm with both crowns, wears quite small though.
> 
> laptop ok ?


 no laptop is not ok but thats a different story , it nearly ended up being thrown at the tv today

40mm-54mm seems ok to me , might have to have a looksy about for one of them , not yet though as I am on a watch ban we have a school prom coming up so funds are needed elsewhere


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> no laptop is not ok but thats a different story , it nearly ended up being thrown at the tv today


 :scared: then you would have a knackered laptop and a knackered tv :whistling:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

set my old laptop to factory settings pressed one button and hey presto linked up straight to tv , but this new one will it project to my tv .... NO !!!!!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

washing electronic equipment with soap and water; is a common thing. dirt on a circuit board can cause a short circuit. I guess that doesent apply to quarts watch movements? vinn


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Those are both cracking watches :thumbsup:

I have an auto Map Meter that I bought off here..










Cheers, John


----------

